# Hooch's Halloween party (finally)



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's the link to the album of this year's pictures, finally. This was my first attempt at album building and it took me awhile. We had a blast and some really great costumes, but my favorite (and the overall prize winner) was "Driving Miss Daisy".

Halloween Forum - MHooch's Albums


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow Hooch, some awesome costumes at your party! Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

awesome costumes! whos the old time rockin roll chick...shes hott!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Hooch - it looks like you had a blast and what a great turnout. Super costumes and I love your pumpkins. You make a pretty rockin Elvira too.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome pics. Where did you get the cooler.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

MammaHooch, just what I've been waiting for! What a wild time you had. Everything looked Wicked, just like I'd expect from you, totally stunning! You are one sexy looking Elvira And those pumpkins looks fantastic! I Just love the Elvira and Freddy Krueger ones,wow! And that food table "holy" it looked amazing. Looks like everyone really got into the Karaoke spirit and had an awesome time.
Thanks so much for posting the pictures, you always offer so much inspiration

Batty Hugz
^v^DOD^v^


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

The karaoke looks like so much fun. You did a nice job with those pumpkins.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

yes the pumpkin are fantastic and next year i would take a plane and go to your party i think that is the place to be to have fun ! lollllllll ( do not be afraid i wont show at your door mouahhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pictures! Your food spread and decorations look awesome...especially love the pumpkins....looks like everybody had a fantastic time.....


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are great photos!!!

I would recognize those Zombie Pumpkins patterns anywhere! I love the Freddy one. It's so neat!

Looks like a blast! Your food spread always looks great.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Hooch, your decor, pumpkins and food table looked fabulous! Between your witch party and this one you certainly worked hard this year and people looked like they had a blast. Kudos!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

fangsalot said:


> awesome costumes! whos the old time rockin roll chick...shes hott!


*THAT* my dear friend is my daughter!!  I'll pass along the compliment!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

ghostokc said:


> Awesome pics. Where did you get the cooler.


Cooler came from Oriental Trading, I believe. Definitely reusable, and holds A LOT of beverages.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, for the nice compliments. Highly recommend karaoke, it was a total BLAST!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Hooch - another great party! What an awesome Elvira you were. Looked like everyone had a lot of fun. We had karaoke at our holiday party last year and it never occurred to me to try it for Halloween - what a fun idea! Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic looking party. Glad it went well.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, Hooch, extremely awesome party! Nice photos too. Looks like a great bash.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome Hooch!!! Wow, you guys must of had a blast. You all had fantastic costumes!!! All your decor looked fabulous as well. The cemetery rocks!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Am I right that it was an 80s theme? Looks like a great time. Love the pumpkins!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

A fun looking party.ice pictures too!

You made an outstanding Elvira!


----------

